# BERNIE COOPER



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Shots taken from Bernie Cooper "7th Wonder of the World" Training DVD.

Due to be released April 2009


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

More Pics..............


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bet thats a great dvd, will deffo be adding it to my collection


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How old is Bernie? He looks fantastic.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

bernie cooper is a legend looks awesome hes 58 i think dnt quote me on that


----------



## sixxx (Sep 9, 2007)

defdaz said:


> How old is Bernie? He looks fantastic.


he is approaching 61,recently won an over 60s comp.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

laurie g said:


> bernie cooper is a legend looks awesome hes 58 i think dnt quote me on that


sorry laurie it had to be done


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

aww never mind miles- well all i can say i want to look like that when im 61 and i can scare the grand kids he he


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bernie is incredible!!!!! And Mrs Bernie is a star too! Lovley woman!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

laurie g said:


> aww never mind miles- well all i can say i want to look like that when im 61 and i can scare the grand kids he he


I'd be happy to look like him now at 31!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

bernie is aproaching 63 years young


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

here is the cover


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

can one of the mods plz resize thie pic for me thanks

chem


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

63!!! the guy is a legend, he looks 20 years younger than that


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Bernie is not just an awesome bodybuilder but is also a really nice bloke very approachable and helpfull!! even when he`s dieting!! A Question for Chem (or anyone else)i`ve heard Bernie is planning on holding his own comp this year? Is this true if so any possible date`s or is it just gym talk !!


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, it is true.

Bernie is to hold his own show.

October 10th 2009.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

how do you buy the dvd?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

we are putting on the show in barrow in furness 30 mins off jn 36 m6, has dave said 10th oct 09

i will let you now all the details has we finalise things , it will be an indie show this year , but thinking of making it a ukbff show next year , the promo will be going on you tube next couple of days , we are off to the arnold classic in 5 wks to promote him over there i think the yanks will be in for a shock


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Chem put my name down for it definately! I`ll have to come and see u before i start dieting been meaning to for ages got your number and spoke to u after pendle valley the other year you gave us some good advice could do with some more!!!


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

I shall be looking forward to the DVD of Bernie. What an inspiration.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, the promo for Bernie's DVD is up and running on Youtube.

There will also be a link to it on our website.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

jay no probs m8 give me a bellany time my fiend hope training is going well


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Chem will do mate


----------

